# Formica offcuts on ebay



## LyNx (10 Oct 2005)

Not sure who the seller is  

34no. 1200x900mm offcuts of White facing laminate. Have a look it interested.. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/34x-formica-p...ryZ26197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...if this is against site rules then i'll kindly remove.

Andy


----------

